# Pride (movie)  - when Welsh miners and gay activists teamed up to fight Thatcher



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 30, 2014)

Really excited about this film. I remember collecting  money for the miners outside Heaven in '84 with LGSM. It's great that the role the group played in supporting the miners is being bought to a wider audience in this way. 
Get your free tickets for a screening on the 9th September here
http://strongerunions.org/2014/08/15/pride-a-must-see-film-get-free-tickets-here/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this  Shame we haven't a cineworld in Brighton!

e2a: we have a cineworld but it's not showing!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 31, 2014)

We're getting offers of free tix from PCS, but none of the relevant showings/venues seem to apply to anywhere near us  ... will check again properly tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Will go to see this, I was living in Swansea during the miner's strike and collected money in a bucket outside the Quadrant shopping centre for the Student Union to give to the miners. Tbh, I don't remember the gay support for the strike, so this will be interesting to see.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2014)

Might bob over to bradford for this - cheers for the heads up.


----------



## gamerunknown (Aug 31, 2014)

Miners' strike was before I was around, but I thought this picture was quite iconic.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

trailer
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/.../Watch-Pride-trailer-starring-Bill-Nighy.html

e2a already linked


----------



## Belushi (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll be going; it's all about my valley :thumbs :


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeh, really wanna see this - all free tix have well gone though!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah, too slow for the free tickets. THe film looks good though.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 1, 2014)

for those in London  who missed out on the free tickets There's a preview  and Q&A session  on the 10th. not free but a fundraiser for survivors of the mining disaster in Soma. It's a small cinema apparently so book soon if you want to come.
http://thelexicinema.co.uk/2014/08/22/pride-fundraiser-preview-screening-plus-q-a/


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 1, 2014)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Really excited about this film. I remember collecting  money for the miners outside Heaven in '84 with LGSM. It's great that the role the group played in supporting the miners is being bought to a wider audience in this way.
> Get your free tickets for a screening on the 9th September here
> http://strongerunions.org/2014/08/15/pride-a-must-see-film-get-free-tickets-here/



I'm looking forward to this. I recall going to various 'Coal not Dole' benefits and I recall LGSM collecting regulary at the Fallen Angel (was that where they met or was it just a regular benefit night- I cant remember now.) Miners used to come to London - I recall them shaking buckets at rush hour in Oxford Circus, when Thatcher was busy destroying the North and most londoners had no idea or didn't care what was going on

I remember being reduced to tears by a welsh miners wife who spoke on the main stage at London Pride in Jubilee Gardens (in 1985?) she said something about having no idea what lesbians and gays were when they first contacted them - but how she would be proud if a child of hers come out to her as lesbian or gay. She was an ordinary woman from the valleys who had never given a speech before the strike - but she was eloquent and it was emotional message.  Non of this sort of stuff made the mainstream media back then.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

This film looks ace. Even my Mum wants to see it!


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

This is some review. I really want to see this now. Anyone know where it's showing in London? 



> You might assume a romcom about striking miners and 80s gays was unlikely to be big box-office, but the same was probably said of Billy Elliot. Pride looks likely to be a massive hit. It is wonderful. I've seen it twice, laughed repeatedly, wept at the end. You might wonder how, after the defeat of the miners, an upbeat ending could be legitimate, but this is one of the film's many achievements. It is directed with finesse and has a fabulous cast (including Bill Nighy, Imelda Staunton and Dominic West). The story could easily have gone awry but never belly-flops into sentimentality – its feelgood factor is earned. It evokes the 80s uncannily. And what is most remarkable is that it does not trivialise the politics of the time.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/aug/31/pride-film-gay-activists-miners-strike-interview


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's some ace archive footage:


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2014)

I've edited the thread title seeing as the free tickets have gone.

The more I read about this story the more amazing it is. Listen to this speech from a miner at 'Pits and Perverts ' fundraiser in London:


> When he gave a speech at the Pits and Perverts benefit, his exact words were: "You have worn our badge, Coal Not Dole, and you know what harassment means, as we do. Now we will pin your badge on us, we will support you. It won't change overnight, but now 140,000 miners know that there are other causes and other problems. We know about blacks and gays and nuclear disarmament and we will never be the same."
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/aug/31/pride-film-gay-activists-miners-strike-interview


Fantastic solidarity.







"LGSM members and miners dancing at the welfare hall in the Dulais Valley, Wales"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks pretty feel good.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2014)

editor that was a real blast from the past! I recognised the bar at the London L &G centre (cowcross st) and the Fallen Angel, the banners and marches I even saw an old friend who I didn't even know was in Lesbians against Pit closures group.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Looks pretty feel good.



Then Thatcher squeezed the miners harder, and they lost. She closed our coal industry to prove a point aginst trade unions. Then she introduced clause 28. God the 80s were shit - but the music was good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> editor that was a real blast from the past! I recognised the bar at the London L &G centre (cowcross st) and the Fallen Angel, the banners and marches I even saw an old friend who I didn't even know was in Lesbians against Pit closures group.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Thatcher squeezed the miners harder, and they lost. She closed our coal industry to prove a point aginst trade unions. Then she introduced clause 28. God the 80s were shit - but the music was good.


I was not being sarcastic, it looks like a great film. Even as a kid I followed the strike and hated Thatcher. I like the positive feel the trailer gives of the struggle of both oppressed groups coming together. I will prepare my heart to be warmed as new generations are hopefully educated.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was not being sarcastic, it looks like a great film. Even as a kid I followed the strike and hated Thatcher. I like the positive feel the trailer gives of the struggle of both oppressed groups coming together. I will prepare my heart to be warmed as new generations are hopefully educated.


Sorry didn't think you were sarcastic - just felt like a rant against Thatcher, as I often do. It's hard to be nostagic about the 80s without recalling the oppression and misery. Sorry if I've spoilt the ending for anyone...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry didn't think you were sarcastic - just felt like a rant against Thatcher, as I often do. It's hard to be nostagic about the 80s without recalling the oppression and misery. Sorry if I've spoilt the ending for anyone...


You spoilt nothing, a rant against thatcher is never wasted.
Still love the music , still hate the down fall of modern Britain. Many positives came in the 80s though. If the consumerism negatives had not outweighed the good stuff, things might even be cool now.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 3, 2014)

I've booked for the Q & A showing at the Lexi on 5 September, can't wait!  Thanks for posting dynamicbaddog.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I'll be going; it's all about my valley :thumbs :



We have had this conversation before .i remember this so well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll have a look to see if this is showing in Manchester.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 3, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> We have had this conversation before .i remember this so well.








:thumbs :


----------



## treelover (Sep 3, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sorry didn't think you were sarcastic - just felt like a rant against Thatcher, as I often do. It's hard to be nostagic about the 80s without recalling the oppression and misery. Sorry if I've spoilt the ending for anyone...



for people on benefits now, one can argue it is much much worse now

film looks great, even it it is just a microcosm of the times,


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks dynamicbaddog for posting this - managed to get tickets to the Bradford showing. The reviews of this are all 100% positive except for some nasty piece in the Telegraph (Brendon O'Neill - is he Spiked / RCP?). I remember the strike period vividly as a 12 year old living in a midlands coalfield where views were very polarised UDM/NUM and got involved in some LGSM work in the early 90s in a later wave of pit closures. The fact that we were welcomed onto marches etc in Newton-le-Willows with very few eyebrows raised bears testament to the hard work done by activists ten years earlier.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

treelover said:


> for people on benefits now, one can argue it is much much worse now
> 
> film looks great, even it it is just a microcosm of the times,


be really really interested to see your argument on this


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

bbc bit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-29036048


> Christine Powell was treasurer of The Neath and District Miners Support Group, and recalls the first time LGSM visited Wales.
> 
> "Well we were nervous, not about them, but about ourselves. We didn't know anything about gay people, none of us had ever knowingly met one, and we were just desperate not to say or do anything which was going to offend them - especially after they'd been so kind and supportive to us.
> 
> ...


----------



## treelover (Sep 3, 2014)

"Mike Jackson, Co-founder of Lesbian and Gays Support the Miners LGSM at the premiere of the film 'Pride' - very proud that Mike is a member of Left Unity alongside many others from that important support campaign."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2014)

I didn't know about this film. I've just booked my ticket for my local cinema for next week. I never go to the pictures! I'm looking forward to it. Will probably be the only one there, Tuesday afternoon


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

Can i use this thread to make people aware that another miners strike themed film is out next month: 

Still the Enemy Within 



> Still the Enemy Within is a unique insight into one of history’s most dramatic events: the 1984-85 British Miners’ Strike. No experts. No politicians. Thirty years on, this is the raw first-hand experience of those who lived through Britain’s longest strike. Follow the highs and lows of that life-changing year.





> Follow Norman Strike [paging The39thStep ], from devising ingenious ways of getting past police road blocks in a key battleground, Nottingham, to suddenly finding himself a minor celebrity after a mishap on national television; Paul Symonds, from the optimism and excitement of a young man fighting for his future to the tragic death of his best friend on a picket line; Joyce Sheppard, from her life as an ordinary housewife to becoming a political activist and facing violence as huge numbers of police are sent in to Yorkshire villages to break the strike.
> 
> They along with a range of fascinating characters who fought alongside them, give a frank, emotional and ultimately inspiring account of ordinary people at the centre of extraordinary events. From the infamous Battle of Orgreave, where miners found themselves in a brutal confrontation with over five thousand police, to the hardship endured after almost a year on strike – their story is not just one of personal drama but one that shaped the world we live in today.




Screenings here.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Can i use this thread to make people aware that another miners strike themed film is out next month:
> 
> Still the Enemy Within


SWP are all over it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Can i use this thread to make people aware that another miners strike themed film is out next month:
> 
> Still the Enemy Within
> 
> ...


That sounds very interesting.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2014)

editor said:


> SWP are all over it.


sorry that was 42 mins I could only bear to skip through it - did they ever say anything interesting?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2014)

That wasn't about the film really - it just happened to use the same title.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry that was 42 mins I could only bear to skip through it - did they ever say anything interesting?


No.


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 5, 2014)

The beautiful , inspirational and greatly missed co-founder of Lesbians & Gays support the miners Mark Ashton
http://www.colerainetimes.co.uk/news/local-news/pride-film-hails-gay-rights-icon-1-6275581


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 5, 2014)

Gay Pride 85


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 5, 2014)

Pinko Commie Queers at Gay Pride 85


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2014)

I


butchersapron said:


> Can i use this thread to make people aware that another miners strike themed film is out next month:
> 
> Still the Enemy Within
> 
> ...


I got a quick mention in his diary of the miners strike


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2014)

brixtonscot said:


> The beautiful , inspirational and greatly missed co-founder of Lesbians & Gays support the miners Mark Ashton
> http://www.colerainetimes.co.uk/news/local-news/pride-film-hails-gay-rights-icon-1-6275581


Yes! Even after all these years Mark is still prominent in my thoughts. I used to hang about  in the YCL office when he was working there,  helping him make banners and that. A remarkable man who had a profound and lasting influence on me politically


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 5, 2014)

I only got my free tickets today, through the union link, for a showing on Thursday.

http://strongerunions.org/2014/08/15/pride-a-must-see-film-get-free-tickets-here/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 5, 2014)

I just looked and there are still free tickets available in loads of places including Croydon.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2014)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Yes! Even after all these years Mark is still prominent in my thoughts. I used to hang about  in the YCL office when he was working there,  helping him make banners and that. A remarkable man who had a profound and lasting influence on me politically



We lost so many good men in the 80s while Thatcher and the press vilified us. I miss them still too.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Can i use this thread to make people aware that another miners strike themed film is out next month:
> 
> Still the Enemy Within
> 
> ...


Looking forward to that, sent money towards it via kickstarter


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 5, 2014)

We'll be making sure to go and see Pride very soon.

festivaldeb was at Uni (in Swansea) at the same time as Sian James (important in strike real life, and in the film, and now MP here in Swansea East). She's pretty sound, as mainstream Labour MPs go, but we hear she's retiring at the next election


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 6, 2014)

Gonna go see it Thursday with teh teenager. For FreeeEEEEEEEEEEE

Thanks for heads up dynamicbaddog


----------



## past caring (Sep 6, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> I
> 
> I got a quick mention in his diary of the miners strike


 
He used to stay at the ex's house when there was stuff happening in London. Don't know what he's on though (monkey glands?) - he barely seems to have aged.....


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2014)

Could be that Aldi anti wrinkle cream, highly rated.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 7, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Could be that Aldi anti wrinkle cream, highly rated.


Didn't work on my natsack


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Didn't work on my natsack



probably should be bequeathed to the British Museum


----------



## past caring (Sep 7, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> probably should be bequeathed to the British Museum


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2014)

Saw the trailer last night at the pics, hadn't seen this thread.  Looked very 'feel good' from the trailer but I suspect there'll be a lot more politics in it when you see the actual film (sorry, couldn't think of a non-pompous way of writing that sentence!). I'm sure it will make me cry!


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 10, 2014)

Saw the film with my freebie tickets last night. Very moving, very entertaining, very true to the spirit of the times. It's left me feeling somewhat depressed today though. 

There are very few dramatic representations of what it was like to grow up gay in the 80s (in fact I'm struggling to think of anything apart from the video to Smalltown Boy) and reliving the virulent homophobia and dark shadow of AIDS was difficult, 'triggering' I guess is the word some people might use... The scene where Joe is confronted by his parents was a gruesome re-enactment, almost word-for-word of my own unmasking a couple of years later. I'm not sure though that a younger generation would quite pick up on all the references ('swirling in a cesspit of their own making' etc) and realise just how mainstream being actively homophobic was in those days. 

I'm not sure if the making of this film represents victory or defeat. To my 15 year old self it would have seemed utterly remarkable that the 'loony left'/gay rights axis would ever be the subject of a heartwarming brit-com. But is that just because at 30 years distance all those ideas about solidarity are no longer a threat, a bit like how Tony Benn became a cuddly national treasure? 

So yeah, really proud of those people and glad their story has been immortalised, still angry about the newspapers who ranted about perverts and now will probably give this film a 5 star review, and sad that we've collectively lost so much since those times, even if we've gained in terms of equality.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 10, 2014)

anyone near Merthyr??
30 tickets up for grabs for tomorrow


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2014)

Is the film going to be showing in cinemas on a general release?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Is the film going to be showing in cinemas on a general release?


 
Yeah I think so. They're pitching it as a mainstream film not a niche interest thing.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I think so. They're pitching it as a mainstream film not a niche interest thing.


 
Just checked.... its out on general release tomorrow.


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 11, 2014)

Great tribute to the wonderful Mark Ashton , co-founding member of Lesbians & Gays Support the Miners
http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/...-legacy-of-communist-Mark-Ashton#.VBGjF7Bwa1s


----------



## treelover (Sep 11, 2014)

Sounds an incredible guy


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 11, 2014)

Just watched it at a preview with my teenage daughter thanks to the heads up here.
Never seen a cinema full of people moved so much by a film. Tissues everywhere and people standing up crying, laughing and clapping their hands. Pretty much a standing ovation. Some fucking brilliant performances.

Top notch fillum


----------



## treelover (Sep 11, 2014)

Are any paying though? films like this won't get made if no one coughs up


----------



## ddraig (Sep 11, 2014)

of course there are paying
there's not 1000's of tickets being given away and imagine people going from tomorrow will be paying


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 11, 2014)

I wonder if Casually Red will be going to see this?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 11, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I wonder if Casually Red will be going to see this?



When's the opening night in Novorussiya? Hope it's subtitled, rather than dubbed.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 12, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just watched it at a preview with my teenage daughter thanks to the heads up here.
> Never seen a cinema full of people moved so much by a film. Tissues everywhere and people standing up crying, laughing and clapping their hands. Pretty much a standing ovation. Some fucking brilliant performances.
> 
> Top notch fillum



As a matter of interest, was that London ? Sound like heartwarming response, look fwd to seeing how our gloomy ol N devon audience responds.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 12, 2014)

cantsin said:


> As a matter of interest, was that London ? Sound like heartwarming response, look fwd to seeing how our gloomy ol N devon audience responds.


No I watched it at Cheshire Oaks on the Wirral up here in the North West. I honestly think any audience will have the same response. It's such a very moving, touchingly funny, gutsy and also quite a sad film. I remember that era only too well and there was massive support for the minors in our region, we had our own manufacturing industries decimated by the witch as well but the homophobia of the times was I think the part of the emotional tear pull for a lot of people in the audience. Obviously I can't really speak for others but you could see the tissues coming out and hear the sighs. 

There's a part in the film where one of the miners wives stands up and leads the cast in song. If the hairs don't go up on the back of your neck at that point and your tear gland doesnae flinch then it's over for you 

If you're not moved by that film down in Devon there's nothing left for ya  or maybe I'm just a big softy


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> Are any paying though? films like this won't get made if no one coughs up


It's a BBC job. It's definitely got money behind it. I predict a blockbuster response, they know exactly what they are doing with the freeview previews  Good marketing IMO.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 12, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> No I watched it at Cheshire Oaks on the Wirral up here in the North West. I honestly think any audience will have the same response. It's such a very moving, touchingly funny, gutsy and also quite a sad film. I remember that era only too well and there was massive support for the minors in our region, we had our own manufacturing industries decimated by the witch as well but the homophobia of the times was I think the part of the emotional tear pull for a lot of people in the audience. Obviously I can't really speak for others but you could see the tissues coming out and hear the sighs.
> 
> There's a part in the film where one of the miners wives stands up and leads the cast in song. If the hairs don't go up on the back of your neck at that point and your tear gland doesnae flinch then it's over for you
> 
> If you're not moved by that film down in Devon there's nothing left for ya  or maybe I'm just a big softy



probably going to be about 12 people in there like when i went to see the Ian Dury fill, will see !


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 12, 2014)

I saw this film last night, at the freebie preview in Croydon. Surprisingly, the cinema wasn't even full!

I loved the film, though, and it brought back so many memories of both of those struggles.

Spotted this article this morning, which I thought was interesting. It includes interviews with some of the real people portrayed in the film. http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/aug/31/pride-film-gay-activists-miners-strike-interview


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2014)

Saw it this afternoon and loved it.  Only around 20 people in the cinema though, probably because it was work hours.

Definitely want to see it again.  Few moments of grit in my eyes, and having not read this thread or anything about Ashton, the end was a bit of a surprise


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 13, 2014)

Showing of Pride followed by discussion with former members of Lesbians & Gays Support Miners Tues 23 Sept 6pm Peckham Multiplex


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 13, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I remember being reduced to tears by a welsh miners wife who spoke on the main stage at London Pride in Jubilee Gardens (in 1985?) she said something about having no idea what lesbians and gays were when they first contacted them - but how she would be proud if a child of hers come out to her as lesbian or gay. She was an ordinary woman from the valleys who had never given a speech before the strike - but she was eloquent and it was emotional message.  Non of this sort of stuff made the mainstream media back then.


if the woman in question was quite young then, then there is every chance her name is Sian james, and she is now the MP for Swansea East


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 13, 2014)

I am looking for details of that showing at Peckham, but can't find them. Do you have a link, brixtonscot ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 13, 2014)

I also loved the bit where the women sing Bread and Roses, and was curious as to who it was with the wonderful voice, who sings the first verse. Now I know, so am sharing 

She is called Bronwen Lewis. 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/bronwen-lewis-voice-finds-fame-7231041


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 13, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I also loved the bit where the women sing Bread and Roses, and was curious as to who it was with the wonderful voice, who sings the first verse. Now I know, so am sharing
> 
> She is called Bronwen Lewis.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/bronwen-lewis-voice-finds-fame-7231041


She made me cry in front of my daughter


----------



## oryx (Sep 14, 2014)

Saw this tonight. I was blown away by it emotionally, partly because of my own memories of supporting the miners and gay rights and the general feel of the time, and partly because of the film's theme of different communities coming together against a common oppressor.

There have been comparisons to 'Billy Elliot' and 'Brassed Off'. Not having seen these films I can't make a direct comparison but had mixed feelings about the interpretation of it as a 'feelgood' film. It has many upbeat moments (the scene at the benefit gig made me want to join in!) and the overall message of solidarity _is_ upbeat, but there is darkness in there - real darkness which is not overcome as it might be in a 'feelgood' film. The portrayal of Mark by Ben Schnetzer really gives a feel for his anxiety about what is to come. The two homophobic women (Maureen the committee chair and Joe's mother) are also chillingly realistic. I found myself really detesting Maureen, then saying to myself 'but she's only a character in a film' then thinking 'no, she was real'.

The film is really well-made (some great shots of landscapes and the Severn Bridge) and the acting impressive – especially Schnetzer.

It will be good to see this important film get the audiences it deserves. There was an ovation at the end where I saw it (The Gate, Notting Hill). Can't recommend it enough really.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 14, 2014)

cantsin said:


> As a matter of interest, was that London ? Sound like heartwarming response, look fwd to seeing how our gloomy ol N devon audience responds.


In The Ritzy in Brixton it got a round of applase.



Guineveretoo said:


> I also loved the bit where the women sing Bread and Roses, and was curious as to who it was with the wonderful voice, who sings the first verse. Now I know, so am sharing
> 
> She is called Bronwen Lewis.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/bronwen-lewis-voice-finds-fame-7231041


Yes that bit was lovely - really moving.


----------



## belboid (Sep 14, 2014)

oryx said:


> There have been comparisons to 'Billy Elliot' and 'Brassed Off'. Not having seen these films I can't make a direct comparison but had mixed feelings about the interpretation of it as a 'feelgood' film. It has many upbeat moments (the scene at the benefit gig made me want to join in!) and the overall message of solidarity _is_ upbeat, but there is darkness in there - real darkness which is not overcome as it might be in a 'feelgood' film. The portrayal of Mark by Ben Schnetzer really gives a feel for his anxiety about what is to come. The two homophobic women (Maureen the committee chair and Joe's mother) are also chillingly realistic. I found myself really detesting Maureen, then saying to myself 'but she's only a character in a film' then thinking 'no, she was real'.


There are always dark moments in 'feelgood' films  They're required to contrast with the good bits!

Pride follows the essential outline for any feelgood film pretty much to a T.  But it does do it very well indeed, Dominic West, Ben Schnetzer & Faye Marsay are all excellent, the script dodges cliche, and it all looks great (well, except for the bits which are meant to look fucking grim).  

Anyone who doesn't well up at the end has no heart or soul.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Saw the film with my freebie tickets last night. Very moving, very entertaining, very true to the spirit of the times. It's left me feeling somewhat depressed today though.
> 
> There are very few dramatic representations of what it was like to grow up gay in the 80s (in fact I'm struggling to think of anything apart from the video to Smalltown Boy) and reliving the virulent homophobia and dark shadow of AIDS was difficult, 'triggering' I guess is the word some people might use... The scene where Joe is confronted by his parents was a gruesome re-enactment, almost word-for-word of my own unmasking a couple of years later. I'm not sure though that a younger generation would quite pick up on all the references ('swirling in a cesspit of their own making' etc) and realise just how mainstream being actively homophobic was in those days.
> 
> ...



"My Beautiful Laundrette" is one film I rate about that period made in 1985. That film was a big hit at the time though seems to be forgotten now. Covered a lot of issues in one film. 

Good post. I was not sure about seeing Pride as thought it might be romcom trivialization of that period. After seeing posts here I will try to see it.

I take your point about 30 years distance.

I had forgotten but in its early days Channel 4 did give a voice to minorities. Something it gave up on later on.



> Conservative MPs regularly called for the station to be closed down after one queer programme or another had been screened and the tabloid Press nicknamed the station “Channel Porn”.


----------



## treelover (Sep 15, 2014)

> had forgotten but in its early days Channel 4 did give a voice to minorities. Something it gave up on later on.



Now it attacks them, Benefit Street, Immigration St, etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2014)

Saw Pride today.

Other posters have already mentioned that it moved the audience. At Ritzy (London) it got applause at end of film. It did move people. Including me. I did find myself swept along with it. Partly as I am sympathetic to its politics I think.  A plus point of film is that it is made so that one is almost compelled to be swept along with it imo. As such I think its a great political film in the good sense of propaganda. There is good use of soundtrack.

As a film its not perfect. This is not a criticism of the films politics. This is a film not a protest or demo.

Some great performances made a lot of difference. The director managed to tread the line between feelgood movie and making some serious points.

I think that the beginning of film was excellent. Felt it sagged a bit in middle at times. Yes I got the message about gays / welsh small village culture clash. It did not have to be repeated so often. But was saved by some great set pieces. The disco dance in the miners hall for example. The last third tried to cram so much in that it was rushed.

The last third was interesting as it went more deeply into the politics. This tied in with some of ideas from the beginning and middle of film.

The gay movement was not one thing. The film is about those who saw gay rights and wider Labour struggles as linked. Others in gay movement wanted to get equality but did not want to link the movement for gay equality tied to a wider socialist movement.

I found it very interesting to see the 80s "Rainbow" alliance politics on screen. In long run those in gay movement who saw struggle for gay rights as part of a wider socialist politics lost out to those who went for equality before the law only ( ie right to be in army, be a openly gay business owner etc.)

In the films favour it puts forward a plausible argument the a socialist sexual politics is credible and not to be dismissed as out of date 80s. 

The films message for this present day is that solidarity is all important. Not in the sense that one should show solidarity but its something that people need. A message that it puts across well. It is through others that we find our individuality and sense of self. 

Its what has been lost since Thatcher.


----------



## Giles (Sep 16, 2014)

Watched this on Sunday at the Tricycle cinema in Kilburn. Good film, they get the period and mood right. The London scenes based at "Gays the Word" book shop were filmed in Kingsgate Road, about 80 yards from my house.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet but my Dad went last night and tells me it's brilliant and not far off the way things were.   I knew the Imelda Staunton character was based on someone I knew but hadn't realised the Bill Nighy is based on someone I knew well as a boy.


----------



## Giles (Sep 16, 2014)

Here we go. They basically took a whole "block" of Kingsgate Road almost outside my front door, and made up false shop fronts with old "01" London numbers on, brought in an 80s phone box, bins and other "street furniture". 

They were filming here for around a fortnight last October. The main one being a replica of the "Gays The Word" book shop and flat above. 

http://www.camdennewjournal.com/new...t-hampstead-street-go-back-1980s-new-bbc-film


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 18, 2014)

Fucking fantastic film. Don't think there was a dry eye in Dukes come the end.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2014)

Saw it in Boro last night - fantastic film.  As well as the politics and the feel good it was beautifully filmed, just great stuff all round. So many memories!  Only downer was there were only about 30 there, in the film's first week (admittedly, the teatime showing, so would have been more later).

Fuck, I'm not normally a Billy Bragg fan, but finishing the film with Power in a Union pushed me over the edge!  I'd been stoical and dry eyed all the way through as well.  I even learned it on the guitar when I got home!


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

What rating is it? Can I take the kids?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 18, 2014)

15


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 15


Oh I'll show it to them at home then. Damn.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> What rating is it? Can I take the kids?


15. Not sure why really, there's predictable sexual references but no actual sex. There's also a bit of violence but you only see the results of it.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

Wilf said:


> 15. Not sure why really, there's predictable sexual references but no actual sex. There's also a bit of violence but you only see the results of it.


15 sounds daft then, I'll ignore.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> 15 sounds daft then, I'll ignore.


If they can put up with the sight of a pink dildo and a few uses of the word fuck, they'll be fine!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 21, 2014)

Saw this last night at the Lexi in Harlesden. 

There was a great intro to the film by one of the original LGSM members (the one who is hospitalised in the film whose name eludes me). 

He was saying they will be launching an LGSM website soon. He's been raising money recently for the widows of Turkish miners who were killed in an mining disaster earlier in the year. 

I loved the film, obviously.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 21, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Saw this last night at the Lexi in Harlesden.
> 
> There was a great intro to the film by one of the original LGSM members (the one who is hospitalised in the film whose name eludes me).
> 
> ...


The one who is hospitalised in the film was called Gethin, but he was fictional, in that Jonathan's long term partner was not Welsh and was called Nigel, according to this article - http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/sep/18/pride-film-gay-miners-strike-campaign-reel-history


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 21, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> The one who is hospitalised in the film was called Gethin, but he was fictional, in that Jonathan's long term partner was not Welsh and was called Nigel, according to this article - http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/sep/18/pride-film-gay-miners-strike-campaign-reel-history



Probably Nigel, then. He did say the character was based on his story but wasn't an exact fit. Ta.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 22, 2014)

This movie, which is about 20 minutes long, was made a few years ago, and is about the original people involved. I am guessing that it was used in the making of the film, in fact, since it shows how accurate some of the portrayals are.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2014)

There used to be  another poster here (pcanning) who was in this group and was part of the delegations to Wales.


----------



## belboid (Sep 22, 2014)

Good interview with Ray Goodspeed, who was one of the original group:

http://rs21.org.uk/2014/09/21/dear-...mbering-lesbians-and-gays-support-the-miners/


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 22, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> I am looking for details of that showing at Peckham, but can't find them. Do you have a link, brixtonscot ?


Pride film folowed by QnA ,Tomorrow Tues 23rd 6pm - Peckham Multiplex
http://www.peckhamplex.com/films/pride-film118170.html


----------



## Belushi (Sep 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> Good interview with Ray Goodspeed, who was one of the original group:
> 
> http://rs21.org.uk/2014/09/21/dear-love-of-comrades-remembering-lesbians-and-gays-support-the-miners/



Really good interview



> We went round for a year saying “if the miners lose, we all lose”. None of us knew how true that was. We’ve been destroyed in the last thirty years. We’re having to pick up the pieces now. It feels like the 1880s, we’re back to William Morris and Keir Hardie now, we’re just starting again. We’re having to go back to basic lessons about trade unions and solidarity – I hope the film plays some part in that.


----------



## youngian (Sep 22, 2014)

With trepidation I went to see Pride as I was concerned about this important period in my own political development would be treated lightly in a whimsical Britsh comedy with Bill Nighy.

Yes it did have light touches but I enjoyed it very much and it didn't treat the subject matter lightly. Terrific performances such as Andrew Scott, some young actors I vaguely recognised, Paddy Consindine and the old hands like Nighy and Imelda Staunton.

We know this ends badly with the miners crushed and the Aids crisis looming but the ending was remarkably upbeat. And not in a contrived way. Give it a whirl and you'll see why you'll come out feeling good. See also the marvellous way they turn the Sun's 'Perverts support the miners' story to their advantage.

There is an opening scene in which the central character is asked on a gay pride march why he should put some money in his bucket for the miners; "Thatcher hates them, the police hate them, the tabloids hate them and Mary Whitehouse isn't keen." Strangely that was how I first decided I should be backing the gay rights movements.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's a BBC job. It's definitely got money behind it. I predict a blockbuster response, they know exactly what they are doing with the freeview previews  Good marketing IMO.



Also BFI



> The film is produced by David Livingstone for Calamity and executive produced by Pathé’s Cameron McCracken and BBC Films’ Christine Langan.  Natascha Wharton is lead executive for the BFI Film Fund.
> 
> The film was developed by Pathé and Calamity Films and is being co-financed by Pathé, Proud Films, BBC Films and the BFI.



It was number 3 at box office. Which is good for a political film.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 24, 2014)

Guineveretoo said:


> This movie, which is about 20 minutes long, was made a few years ago, and is about the original people involved. I am guessing that it was used in the making of the film, in fact, since it shows how accurate some of the portrayals are.



I have now managed to watch it all, and it wasn't made a few years ago, it was made in 1986 by the group who set up Lesbians and Gays Support the Miners. I thought it was a compilation including some original footage, but it is the original film. 

It is fascinating, particularly having seen the film, but even without that.


----------



## JimW (Sep 24, 2014)

Mate I've not talked about this to yet went to see it tonight, which I know because he texted me the minute they came out to say if I see one film this year at the cinema it should be this.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally got a chance to see it this afternoon, really enjoyed it.  When I heard they were making the film I was a bit concerned that we were going to be portrayed as yokels, but having seen it I think it's a very fair depiction of the people of Cwm Dulais at that time.

Obviously it's a movie rather than a documentary so artistic licence has been taken for the sake of the story, but it captures the truth of what happened. For some reason the street scenes were filmed in the neighbouring village of Banwen (where the Comic Strip's 'Strike' was also shot) rather than Onllwyn, but it captures the bleakness of the Upper Dulais Valley, though it's more rural today than it was thirty years ago; now the colliery and the coal tips have been flattened.

The non-welsh actors didn't quite capture the accent for me but that's probably only noticeable if you're from the Valleys, the cast all give good performances. The minibus is spot on, exactly as I remember it 

It's strange to see people you knew portrayed on film. Hefina ran the Post Office in Onllwyn when I was a little boy and I was at school with her daughter, Imelda Staunton really captures her formidable spirit.  Cliff was someone I knew quite well as a boy, a friend of my grandfathers, and though I remember him as being more physically robust than he's portrayed here, Bill Nighy really captures his air of sadness.

There's a moment I found really emotional, when he's telling the visitors about the great seam of anthracite that runs beneath the Atlantic from South Wales to Pennsylvania; that's such a Cliff moment, exactly the kind of thing he'd tell us about as kids. He was a good man, a kind man, I never knew about his brother - I'll have to ask my Dad about it.



Spoiler



I was surprised by the scene when he tells Hefina he's gay, it was something everyone guessed but was never spoken about in the village. I dont think he ever came out in public, I would never have said anything if it wasn't in the film.]



It's a great story I'm very glad they made a decent film about it, and as always I remain proud to be a son of the valleys


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2014)

hope to see it next week


----------



## youngian (Oct 1, 2014)

Belushi said:


> There's a moment I found really emotional, when he's telling the visitors about the great seam of anthracite that runs beneath the Atlantic from South Wales to Pennsylvania


I'd heard that fact before from a fascinating interview Dick Cavett did with a late period Richard Burton. Mining is not a common discussion subject for US chat shows but Cavett was not a typical smarmy late night host and let guests run with subjects that were close to them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Finally got a chance to see it this afternoon, really enjoyed it.  When I heard they were making the film I was a bit concerned that we were going to be portrayed as yokels, but having seen it I think it's a very fair depiction of the people of Cwm Dulais at that time.
> 
> Obviously it's a movie rather than a documentary so artistic licence has been taken for the sake of the story, but it captures the truth of what happened. For some reason the street scenes were filmed in the neighbouring village of Banwen (where the Comic Strip's 'Strike' was also shot) rather than Onllwyn, but it captures the bleakness of the Upper Dulais Valley, though it's more rural today than it was thirty years ago; now the colliery and the coal tips have been flattened.
> 
> ...



I think you need to correct this US critic

http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/pride-2014


----------



## Belushi (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like it's already been corrected in the comments


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think you need to correct this US critic
> 
> http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/pride-2014


what else would anyone expect from the up their own arse wankers on Slant? Posing tossers the lot of them.


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2014)

A bit late notice, but the previously mentioned Ray Goodspeed is speaking tonight at A Bite of Heaven Cafe on _Pride - the politics behind the picture - _from 7.30. More details at:

https://www.facebook.com/events/882469355098477/permalink/882774435067969/


----------



## articul8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Saw this last night at the Lexi in Harlesden.


The Lexi isn't in Harlesden  it's in Kensal Green?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

articul8 said:


> The Lexi isn't in Harlesden  it's in Kensal Green?



Whatever, granddad. It's all west London when you get past Camden afaik.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Whatever, granddad. It's all west London when you get past Camden afaik.


bit of a difference in property prices...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

articul8 said:


> bit of a difference in property prices...



I will make a note of that, in case I am ever forced to live there.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 1, 2014)

Wilf said:


> 15. Not sure why really, there's predictable sexual references but no actual sex. There's also a bit of violence but you only see the results of it.



Some outrageous scenes of Socialism though, absolutely nothing left to the imagination


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Some outrageous scenes of Socialism though, absolutely nothing left to the imagination



HARDCORE WORKER ON WORKER SOLIDARITY.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2014)

BARELY LEGAL MASS PICKETING


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2014)

a show of naked hands. Palms exposed.


----------



## Sue (Oct 1, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Finally got a chance to see it this afternoon, really enjoyed it.  When I heard they were making the film I was a bit concerned that we were going to be portrayed as yokels, but having seen it I think it's a very fair depiction of the people of Cwm Dulais at that time.
> 
> Obviously it's a movie rather than a documentary so artistic licence has been taken for the sake of the story, but it captures the truth of what happened. For some reason the street scenes were filmed in the neighbouring village of Banwen (where the Comic Strip's 'Strike' was also shot) rather than Onllwyn, but it captures the bleakness of the Upper Dulais Valley, though it's more rural today than it was thirty years ago; now the colliery and the coal tips have been flattened.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that. I really enjoyed it and wondered how well it captured the people involved. Lovely to hear from someone who knew them that the film captured them so well.


----------



## oryx (Oct 1, 2014)

belboid said:


> Good interview with Ray Goodspeed, who was one of the original group:
> 
> http://rs21.org.uk/2014/09/21/dear-love-of-comrades-remembering-lesbians-and-gays-support-the-miners/



Finally got round to reading that. Really interesting interview - thanks for the link.


----------



## porp (Oct 1, 2014)

lazythursday said:


> Saw the film with my freebie tickets last night. Very moving, very entertaining, very true to the spirit of the times. It's left me feeling somewhat depressed today though.
> 
> There are very few dramatic representations of what it was like to grow up gay in the 80s (in fact I'm struggling to think of anything apart from the video to Smalltown Boy) and reliving the virulent homophobia and dark shadow of AIDS was difficult, 'triggering' I guess is the word some people might use... The scene where Joe is confronted by his parents was a gruesome re-enactment, almost word-for-word of my own unmasking a couple of years later. I'm not sure though that a younger generation would quite pick up on all the references ('swirling in a cesspit of their own making' etc) and realise just how mainstream being actively homophobic was in those days.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing this, but Lazythursday is really on the money here: has distance allowed people to think about the 84/85 Miners Strike as a cuddly feelgood cultural event, and is that feeling widely shared? Because let's face it, the supporters of the miners were the few, and those who conspired to destroy them and our industrial base, and to bring about the credit/services/leisure nexus we now live in,were the many. Blame Maggie and the NCB all you like, but they had the tacit support of the millions who quietly shared their vision. And I don't think its a guilt thing -  they would do it again for no money to defend their right to complacent disengagement. Ultimately I think it's about people wanting it all ways simultaneously.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 2, 2014)

> It's strange to see people you knew portrayed on film. Hefina ran the Post Office in Onllwyn when I was a little boy and I was at school with her daughter, Imelda Staunton really captures her formidable spirit.



Chatting to my youngest brother on facebook about the film, turns out Hefina was his great auntie. Bloody pit villages, everyone is a relative somewhere along the line


----------



## JTG (Oct 2, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Chatting to my youngest brother on facebook about the film, turns out Hefina was his great auntie. Bloody pit villages, everyone is a relative somewhere along the line


But not your great auntie?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 2, 2014)

JTG said:


> But not your great auntie?



We have the same dad but different mums. He's twenty years younger than me.


----------



## Gethin R (Oct 4, 2014)

Just found this thread ( thank you Brixtonscot) . 

Just wanted to make a few points relating to things raised much earlier in the thread .

The young miners wife who spoke at. 85 gay pride march was indeed  Sian James - the first time she had ever spoken to a crowd of more than a few dozen .

She's not ( thankfully) retiring , I think it's more a case of leaving parliament in order to get involved in politics again.

The LGSM member speaking at the Lexi and raising money for Soma was actually me   I'm not an invented character , though  there are elements if the character that are drawn from other real people and as mentioned I  'me not  actually Jonathan's partner . 

I think the scene where Cliff talks about the Great Atlantic Fault is based on a real conversation ( or several) - I certainly remember him talking with real pride about the Peacock Seam (worked at Abernant, Cefncoed and Onllwyn ), the difficulty of working it and the quality of the coal.

As Belushi says , he was a physically much larger man than Bill Nighy , and his character was quite different , but that scene is very true to him. I remember that visit to Castell  Cerrig Cennin  with him , Hefina , Sian as well.

If anyone hasn't seen it - do go . ( and go to see Still The Enemy Within to)

And if anyone is anywhere near Tywyn , i 'm speaking at a screening there on the 17th oct - come and say hello .

Some of us will be speaking at screenings at Blaenavon Big Pit  and in Llanelli soon as well .


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2014)

Croeso Gethin!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2014)

Gethin R , also Croeso (from a non Welshman) here in SA. We saw the film 3 weeks ago and we were massively impressed.

I'm quite frustrated not to be able to vote for Sian next time, now she's retiring from MPdom. In case people don't know, she's one of the 43 who last week in Parliament voted against war (more than 500 voted for  ).

She's sound.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2014)

Gethin R said:


> ( and go to see Still The Enemy Within to)
> .



Really want to see that ASAP! Cheers for the reminder


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 7, 2014)

Just been to see this and can honestly say it's the best film I have seen this year! Loved it! Took me right back to my own involvement in politics and activism in the same period.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's an actual pic of that first meeting:

Edit: been posted already - drat


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 28, 2014)

Saw this a few weeks ago. Deeply moving and doesn't put a foot wrong. Period details and feel were spot on - it was like getting in a fucking time machine. It will probably get classed as a cosy 'feel good' movie in the vein of Brassed Off, Full Monty or Billy Elliot - but its much harder, darker and genuinely inspirational than them (not that there;s anything particularly wrong with the first two - billy elliot is shite though).  Aside from the fantastic performances, I liked how they depicted the mining community with respect and didn't patronise . A remarkable piece of film making and the best account of those times I've seen. Sadenned and somewhat surprised that is hasn't been more of a hit.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it out on Doovde yet?


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2014)

December 23rd


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2014)

belboid said:


> December 23rd



I've got it on pre-order on Amazon.  Bit disappointed it wasn't released a bit earlier so people could buy it for Christmas presents


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got it on pre-order on Amazon.  Bit disappointed it wasn't released a bit earlier so people could buy it for Christmas presents


It is odd, especially as the 23rd isnt even a monday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 1, 2014)

belboid said:


> It is odd, especially as the 23rd isnt even a monday.



Yeah, reckon it'd have flown off the shelves 

Doesn't matter really, as I have two birthdays (30th Dec and 1 January) so hopefully I'll be able to get them to recipients in time for birthdays


----------



## weepiper (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30371231


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got an email off Amazon saying new delivery date is now MARCH!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

Daft!!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/american-dvd-cover-pride-removes-8380551


> *The cover of the smash-hit film charting the alliance between gay and lesbian activists and striking Welsh miners makes no mention of sexuality*


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2015)

Having now seen the film,i was wondering which parts were fictional - and this very interesting interview on the internal/lefty/organising side of things answers one key one:



> *At the end of the film, after LGSM is attacked in the press, the miners vote not to accept any more money from you. Did they do that?*
> 
> That didn’t happen.



Dear Love of Comrades: The politics of Lesbians and Gays Support the Miners


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 6, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Daft!!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/american-dvd-cover-pride-removes-8380551



It doesn't seem to mention miners either! It's the back cover people are moaning about:


----------



## likesfish (Jan 6, 2015)

I can imagine in the states anything lgbt which isn't porn is a wtf do we do with it problem?
 Label it lgbt and it gets dumped with fire fighters with big hoses .
 Which limits its appeal seeing its an indie film you'd think whoever was doing the DVD realise wasn't a complete idiot.
 Obviously you'd think that but you'd be sadly wrong.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It doesn't seem to mention miners either! It's the back cover people are moaning about:


I can imagine that any american homophobe who bought that might be a bit shocked by the gay pride maerch in the first 10 minutes of the film.  People who wouldn't watch it just because it said 'gay' on it might benefit from seeing it, so good luck to them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 8, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Daft!!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/american-dvd-cover-pride-removes-8380551


In 1990 we still produced tshirts to raise money for Lesbian and Gay Pride that didn't say 'lesbian' or 'gay' on them - because they wouldn't sell...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> In 1990 we still produced tshirts to raise money for Lesbian and Gay Pride that didn't say 'lesbian' or 'gay' on them - because they wouldn't sell...



That's pretty much been the justification - on commercial grounds. That it's not anti-gay.That it just won't sell and will be shunted off to a 'queer films' section that doesn't get as much attention - backed up by cold hard figures. Which isn't to say that it's been done to promote the films message either. They've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2015)

nominated for 3 Baftas


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2015)

also
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30693095
*Pride director defends removal of gay references on DVD*


> "I'm just keen for as many people who have yet to see the film to see it."
> 
> The film's synopsis on the back of the US DVD was changed from referring to "a London-based group of gay and lesbian activists" to "a group of London-based activists".
> 
> ...


----------



## brixtonscot (Feb 21, 2015)

For anybody in Woolwich area , Greenwich branch of Unite the Union is showing Pride at Woolwich Grand Theatre 7.30pm on 5th March
https://www.facebook.com/events/724077644376857/?pnref=story


----------



## Dan U (Mar 17, 2015)

> The two groups who served as the inspiration for last year’s hit comedy Pridereunited at the weekend for the first time in 30 years.
> 
> A special anniversary was held for the Lesbians and Gays Support the Miners’ group and the Neath, Dulais and Swansea Valley Miners Support Group who hadn’t seen each other since the 1984 miners’ strike that brought them together. They were also joined by actor Bronwen Lewis, who had a small role in the film, which also starred Bill Nighy and Imelda Staunton.



http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/mar/16/miners-lgbt-activists-pride-film-reunite?CMP=fb_gu


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG - 8 of the original 17 who went to wales in that minibus died of AIDS!  

That statement has evoked a lot of emotions in me. I remember being really angry at this disease which was killing young people, and seemed to be aimed at gay people, at least in Europe and the USA. I went to see the AIDS quilt in San Francisco in the 90s, and I cried out of frustration and anger as well as sadness at all the losses detailed in it. It makes me want to cry again now - to think of all those young activists who were making a difference, and who would have continued to make a difference if they hadn't been taken.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 17, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> OMG - 8 of the original 17 who went to wales in that minibus died of AIDS!
> .



yeah very sad reading that.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 17, 2015)

Another important thing from that article:



> “I think that Pride has opened the significance of this story for the young generation in Wales and further afield – many of whom wouldn’t remember the strike but would now be thinking: “Well my grandfather used to work in the collieries... and what was that all about?” said Dai Donovan, Welsh miner turned trade unionist.



Note, _not my dad, but my grandad_. When people ask why the left is so weak, the destruction - planned quite consciously - of the supporting networks and structures, localised and wider, built and sustained by the previous generations and built around a work based (and across various fields of employment) recognition of each other and class interests has to figure largely in the answer. Anyone who thinks the miners strike was really just about economics will never be able to grasp that.


----------



## Mation (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally saw this, this weekend. Brilliant.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2015)

Missed this headline in the express last week:


----------



## souljacker (Dec 28, 2016)

I saw this last night. Fantastic film with some very funny and very moving sequences. Even Dominic West is good in it.

It's on iplayer at the moment for anyone who hasn't seen it yet (or wants to see it again).


----------



## General Veers (Dec 28, 2016)

The Sun's take on it at the time.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 13, 2017)

Watched this on iPlayer last night, brilliant film, thoroughly enjoyable, I was worried it would be too 'sentimental' and cringy or something in it's portrayal of both the issues of the miners and of gay rights, but I think it hit a serious and realistic enough note.  Cried at the end.  What a mix of feelings for the eighties and being a teenager then.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2017)

Watched it tonight  Great film and this thread has provided a lot of background as well. An inspiring story.  I'm amazed that all the bits I thought were inventions for the film turned out to be true.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2017)

Watched it last week - great film. Made me cry too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2017)

One of those "feelgood" films that transcends the genre. Moving, nostalgic and humorous.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

tommers said:


> Watched it tonight  Great film and this thread has provided a lot of background as well. An inspiring story.  I'm amazed that all the bits I thought were inventions for the film turned out to be true.


 which bits did you think were inventions?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> which bits did you think were inventions?



Good question.  A certain amount of artistic make it make sense is expected surely?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Watched it last week - great film. Made me cry too.


oddly enough for no real reason except the time and subject matter it made me think of what aids could do back then, how much of a death sentence it was. How nobody in a position to do anything would cos its a disease for gays and druggies so fuck them right? and yet it wasn't 'fuck them' as the film shows. Solidarity still, cross class cross gender cross border.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> One of those "feelgood" films that transcends the genre. Moving, nostalgic and humorous.


I'm amazed they could make anything feel good out of that time at all never mind give it a up beat end, but I supposed that is the magic of film. Much better than real life anyway. The miners lost their fight, aids was fucking awful and then we got clause 28.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2017)

> One of those "feelgood" films that transcends the genre. Moving, nostalgic and humorous.


 krtek a houby 




I agree. I have a movie of real events that ends in a 3 year long fight with a housing association, where we had them on the ropes, where one of the negotiating committee suggests a settlement amount at x grand, far lower than we could have expected to be bartering/fighting for... 

This is after some amazing and uncomfortably invigorating meetings that let them know just who was calling the fucking shots,as a driver of this rebellion I was being visited by people from the housing trust, after dark, on rainy nights, in expensive trench coats, keen to get me to get everyone else to agree that things weren't that bad...Erm, fuck off, yes they fucking were.

SO the trigger happy YES we'll take that amount neighbour...it wasn't a bad deal,  but fuck me...We could have all stung them for a few grand more each.  I put it down to a comedy life moment. The money wasn't the point afterall. The fact we stood up to the exploiting cunts and won, was.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Good question.  A certain amount of artistic make it make sense is expected surely?


they conflated things that only happened later - eg the 'dont die of ingorance campaign only started in 1986 well after the strike was over.


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> which bits did you think were inventions?


Um... the women singing in the hall. The guy being one of the first people diagnosed with HIV and him surviving. The whole "make the most of your intellect" speech with Sian (and her ending up as an MP). Cliff saying he was gay. Even the miners leading Pride. Probably more that I've forgotten. 

Normally with films like this they end up bearing a slight resemblance to what happened cos it's been so cut and moved about to make it an interesting film. I was surprised at just how much of this seems to be what actually happened. If you watch that documentary that's linked further up then you can see the real people basically saying lines from the film. They even look the bloody same. The only big thing that I can see they invented was Bromley. 

I really liked it. I didn't know anything about LGSM before watching it so it was really interesting.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> oddly enough for no real reason except the time and subject matter it made me think of what aids could do back then, how much of a death sentence it was. How nobody in a position to do anything would cos its a disease for gays and druggies so fuck them right? and yet it wasn't 'fuck them' as the film shows. Solidarity still, cross class cross gender cross border.


I think AIDS might have still been called GRID then, gay related imune dificiency - or just 'gay plague' in the tabloids. It was a horrible time to be queer.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

tommers said:


> Um... the women singing in the hall. The guy being one of the first people diagnosed with HIV and him surviving. The whole "make the most of your intellect" speech with Sian (and her ending up as an MP). Cliff saying he was gay. Even the miners leading Pride. Probably more that I've forgotten.
> 
> Normally with films like this they end up bearing a slight resemblance to what happened cos it's been so cut and moved about to make it an interesting film. I was surprised at just how much of this seems to be what actually happened. If you watch that documentary that's linked further up then you can see the real people basically saying lines from the film. They even look the bloody same. The only big thing that I can see they invented was Bromley.
> 
> I really liked it. I didn't know anything about LGSM before watching it so it was really interesting.


I think I heard the bit were the miners social club goes quiet when they arrived was an invention too, they actually got a warm welcome.

I heard Sian give her speech at Pride in 1985, my first London Pride, and it was memorable - she was lovely, warm eloquent and reduced us all tears. Shame they didn't include that bit.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2017)

The whole rushing back for the crucial meeting (which had had its time changed) never happened.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2017)

tommers said:


> The guy being one of the first people diagnosed with HIV and him surviving.


Some people did survive from the very earliest days - either through sheer luck or more probably possessing some genetic mutation, or an innate ability to keep the virus in check. Granted, such people would be few and far between unfortunately.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Some people did survive from the very earliest days - either through sheer luck or more probably possessing some genetic mutation, or an innate ability to keep the virus in check. Granted, such people would be few and far between unfortunately.


I think he lives around the corner from me, though I don't know him personally. I do know someone who been living with HIV since the 80s and he is well, though so many of the men I knew then are not alive not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think AIDS might have still been called GRID then, gay related imune dificiency - or just 'gay plague' in the tabloids. It was a horrible time to be queer.


it was the tom hanks film Philidelphia that woke me up to it- it was already being defeated, being treated as I was growing up and it was never a thing that affected me as it did people of your generation. Just the stone cold ignorance of it, no effort made to research etc. Because fuck the queers and druggies. For a while I honestly thought it was a bioweapon deliberately done to punish the 'bad' people. But these days I am slightly less paranoid. It was a tragedy deliberately not adressed quickly rather than a lab grown horror. Musn't credit The Man with too much power, it disempowers ones ownself to do so.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2019)

> Two miners' strike activists who helped inspire a Bafta-winning film are to be honoured in their local community.
> 
> Mark Ashton was a leading figure in the Lesbians and Gays Support the Miners (LGSM) group during the strike in 1984.
> 
> ...





> She added: "To actually get that bucket out and get collecting on Gay Pride wasn't an easy thing 35 years ago [when] LGBTQ+ rights were unheard of.
> 
> "We like to think that every gay person should look at this as their place of culture and they are very welcome here.
> 
> "Our community [was] ahead of the curve in a way. We didn't think we were changing history. We were just being decent human beings."


Miners' strike film inspirations honoured


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 5, 2019)

Brixton Umbrella Circle had a meeting yesterday of Lesbian & Gays Support the Miners / Migrants.

LGSMigrants was formed by young people who had seen the film Pride  and were inspire to do something now - and who does the media vilify now, asylum seekers and migrants in general. Lesbians and Gays Support the Migrants
Some young people from the new LGSMigrants spoke eloquently about their work and politics which linked opression to global inequality and capitalism, we had a very good discussion.

They are organising an alternative to Pride this year with their _*Planes and Perverts: Pride and Protest edition*_. Planes and Perverts: Pride and Protest Edition Tickets - London - OutSavvy raising money with other queer migrant groups for their cause.


> ✊Why? Since LGSMigrants began in 2015, we have called out Pride in London for excluding the most marginalised members of our community, the majority of who come from a migrant background. Each year at Pride in London, we march in an attempt to bring the parade back to its political roots, while also targeting corporations who pinkwash our identities while carrying out inhumane practices such as forced deportations. This year we are hosting a party which will create a space for politically minded queers and members of our community from marginalised backgrounds to party with meaning. The event will also raise much-needed cash for migrant-led queer groups to get them to down to London for Pride in London and Black Pride.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 17, 2019)

E23: Lesbians and Gays Support the Miners, part 1

This is the first part of an excellent 3 part podcast on LGSM with interviews with many of the participants. Just out today. Recommended!


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2019)

Amazed at how nuanced Bill Nighy's performance was, not his usual OTT, gave real dignity and gravitas to his character,

awful to note 8 of the original 17 died.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 18, 2019)

treelover said:


> awful to note 8 of the original 17 died.


 people who were portrayed in the film? or of the LGSM? (were there only 17 of them?)


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

There's a showing of Pride with a Q&A with someone from LGSM in London on November 20th, as a fundraiser for an IWW employment tribunal:




Can also donate direct to the crowdfunder here:









						Support a victimised ESL teacher!, organized by Joe McGuchan
					

Our worker had worked at a London english language school for over 18 years. She had t… Joe McGuchan needs your support for Support a victimised ESL teacher!



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## Funky_monks (Nov 9, 2021)

This one of the few films I got a bit teary watching.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> There's a showing of Pride with a Q&A with someone from LGSM in London on November 20th, as a fundraiser for an IWW employment tribunal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump cos this is tonight.


----------



## Giles (Dec 13, 2021)

Good film, some of it (quite a lot actually) filmed in my street!


----------

